

How to Meet Your Next Cofounder - bootload
http://tom.preston-werner.com/2008/11/03/how-to-meet-your-next-cofounder.html

======
stevederico
Great Article. Tom also touched on this a bit in this talk at Startup School
this year. <http://www.justin.tv/startupschool/b/272178966>

------
hoag
Loved this article. And this question - how to find the best co-founders - is
what motivated me to start Venturocket in the first place.

